# Woodcraft sale on NOVA 1624 lathe



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I just got the Woodcraft flyer.

If anyone has been considering getting the NOVA 1624 lathe, Woodcraft is selling for $900 from Sept 29 - Oct 26.

I have no connection to Woodcraft, other than being a customer.

I do not have this lathe, mine is a NOVA DVR XP. Just making people aware of the sale.


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I was thinking about getting a reconditioned one from the company for $899. But, this is probably a better deal. I'm betting tax would be cheaper than having it shipped.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I'd been thinking about this lathe ... a special deal at Woodcraft might just tip my hand :shifty:

(Although I've been lusting after a Robust Sweet 16, but at 5 times the price I really don't think that's likely to happen anytime soon :no


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been looking also but did not find it listed in the local flyer, in Appelton, WI.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks sharing, do you know if the dvr goes on sale each year?
Thanks Nate


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Bob Willing said:


> I have been looking also but did not find it listed in the local flyer, in Appelton, WI.


This is next weeks flyer. I thought these were national, but perhaps regional. Look at the Woodcraft site on the 29th.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nate Bos said:


> thanks sharing, do you know if the dvr goes on sale each year?
> Thanks Nate


I may have seen the DVR on sale before I purchased my DVR in the fall sale of 2010. I think the Woodcraft Teknatool sale is in the fall, so next week makes sense.

Last fall I think they were pushing the new 2024 version of the DVR.

I think the Teknatool accessories were on sale in the spring.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> This is next weeks flyer. I thought these were national, but perhaps regional. Look at the Woodcraft site on the 29th.


The sale is on the web now via the flyer.

This lathe has 8 manual speed changes, now easy is it to change speeds, can it be changed on the fly? I have a General international VS now but am considering this lathe.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

*guess what followed me home ...*

oh yeah :yes::yes::yes::yes:

:rockon:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> oh yeah :yes::yes::yes::yes:
> 
> :rockon:


Some times the things which follow us home can be very sweet.

Looking forward to more pictures as you get this puppy up and running. :thumbsup:


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

NICE duncan!!! the stuff you did on your old lathe was high quality... cant wait to see what you can do with something that has double the power and 4 more inches o swing. post a pic when you get it all set up so we can oggle:smile:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

duncsuss said:


> oh yeah :yes::yes::yes::yes:
> 
> :rockon:


geez man you posted this pic 4 hrs ago and none of it put together
whats taking so long:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> geez man you posted this pic 4 hrs ago and none of it put together
> whats taking so long:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Doing good ... got it out of the car, checked against the parts list, and assembled both leg sections ... there's 62lbs of cast iron and steel right there.

According to the label, there's another 188lbs still to go. I think I'm going to need to call on my neighbor(s) for help putting this puppy together.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Nice Duncan! That is a nice lathe there. Look forward to living vicariously on this! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

lucky duck you! keep posting them pics and have fun!


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

My local Woodcraft was out of the 1624-44 so I ended up with the 46-460 Delta. Then the same day the Delta came in I get a new flyer from Woodcraft. Now they have the Nova DVR XP on sale for $500 off. Doh!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

65BAJA said:


> My local Woodcraft was out of the 1624-44 so I ended up with the 46-460 Delta. Then the same day the Delta came in I get a new flyer from Woodcraft. Now they have the Nova DVR XP on sale for $500 off. Doh!


That's ok, just send a blank check to me, woodcraft by me has one for you. Just another woodworker helping another. Lol


----------

